# Oeceoclades maculata



## SlipperFan (Nov 6, 2011)

To think these grow wild in Florida! Thanks, Brian.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 6, 2011)

wild sure is right!
does it have neat (patterned) leaves too?


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful. Your photography sure shows the beauty of these little blooms. I don't remember seeing them looking these good in other photographs


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 6, 2011)

likespaphs said:


> wild sure is right!
> does it have neat (patterned) leaves too?



Yes! That is really the reason I wanted one of these. But the flower is cute, also. Interesting that the individual flowers don't last very long -- a few days. But there are quite few buds, so flowering should last awhile.


----------



## Rick (Nov 6, 2011)

These are neat little flowers. I had one bloom in summer years back, and it seemed to attract fire flies to it.

It developed a seed pod that popped when I wasn't looking, and several little Oececleades plants popped up in adjacent pots.

I can see why its become an invasive species in Fl.

I think they originally come from Africa.


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 7, 2011)

Cool plant!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 7, 2011)

Wonderful!!! I have one that I recently got too!! How do you grow it? (conditions, mix)


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2011)

Is that the same one that flowered before? I now have 3 pots of them and no flowers.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 7, 2011)

biothanasis said:


> Wonderful!!! I have one that I recently got too!! How do you grow it? (conditions, mix)





NYEric said:


> Is that the same one that flowered before? I now have 3 pots of them and no flowers.



Brian Monk and I traded plants (maculata for angustifolia), so this one came to me just a few weeks ago, already in low spike. It looks like it's planted in a soil mix, and since I've only had it for a short time, I don't feel qualified to talk about care. I do understand these like to stay moist all year, whereas my angustifolia likes a dry period in the Winter. My basic care is per: http://orchidspecies.com/oecmaculata.htm


----------



## W. Beetus (Nov 7, 2011)

Interesting plant!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks Dot


----------



## toddybear (Nov 8, 2011)

Great photos!


----------



## Brian Monk (Nov 8, 2011)

Firstly, it is not invasive. The species is experiencing a dramatic range expansion, and though it is possible that it is caused by mankind, it is still unclear where the plants in S. America came from. What is clear is that they spread from their to here. Same as Cattle Egrets, which originated in Africa and now inhabit over half of North America.

As far as culture, it does like even moisture year-round. When I haev dried it out, the plant lags. But it does have pseudobulbs, so I think it is made to withstand short periods of drought. The flowers are cleistogamatous or ant-pollinated, and almost all of these will develop seed pods. 

I tried several times to cross pollen from Oec. angustifolia onto this with no success.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 9, 2011)

oh a very interesting shape and nice colors on the lip!!! Jean


----------

